# Paean to the Vickers Gun



## pardus (Jan 21, 2013)

> In 1963 in Yorkshire, a class of British Army armorers put one Vickers gun through probably the most strenuous test ever given to an individual gun. The base had a stockpile of approximately *5 million* rounds of Mk VII ammunition which was no longer approved for military use. They took a newly rebuilt Vickers gun, and proceeded to fire the entire stock of ammo through it over the course of seven days. They worked in pairs, switching off at 30 minute intervals, with a third man shoveling away spent brass. The gun was fired in 250-round solid bursts, and the worn out barrels were changed every hour and a half. At the end of the five million rounds, the gun was taken back into the shop for inspection. It was found to be within service spec in every dimension.


 


> During its service life, the Vickers was made in .303 British, .30-06, 0.50 Vickers, .50 High Velocity, 7×57 Mauser, 7.65×53, 8mm Mauser, 8mm Lebel, 7.7 Japanese, 6.5×54 Dutch, 7.9x57R Dutch, 7.62 NATO, 7.62x54R, 8x52R Siamese, 11mm Vickers, and three different 40mm cartridges.


 


> The Vickers was retired from British military service in 1968, having finally become obsolete. Its GPMG role was taken over by the FN MAG, and its long range indirect fire role performed by 3″ mortars.


 
http://www.forgottenweapons.com/paean-to-the-vickers-gun/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 21, 2013)

That is pretty badass, 5 million rounds, in 250 rd burst for 7 days... I do not think the FN MAG/240B could ever do that.


----------



## pardus (Jan 21, 2013)

JAB said:


> That is pretty badass, 5 million rounds, in 250 rd burst for 7 days... I do not think the FN MAG/240B could ever do that.


 
I don't think there's another gun on the planet that could do that. It's really amazing. I want to shoot one!


----------



## digrar (Jan 22, 2013)

We had one as a door stop at BHQ 6RAR.

I wonder if they were 24hr days and what 112 Vickers Barrels are worth?


----------



## pardus (Jan 22, 2013)

digrar said:


> We had one as a door stop at BHQ 6RAR.
> 
> I wonder if they were 24hr days and what 112 Vickers Barrels are worth?


 
At 500 rds per minute it would take 6.94 ish days to fire off 5 million rds, so yes that gun was firing 24hrs a day for 7 days.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 22, 2013)

What a terrible job to do. All that shooting.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 22, 2013)

I think the brass shoveling would be the shit job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2013)

Your SGM or Warrant or whoever walks in and says "Lads, we have to shoot up 5 million rounds of ammo through this gazillion year old machine gun. Who's with me?"

Tell me that you don't start looking for Candid Camera.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 5, 2013)

What's he adjusting after each of those single shots? Elevation?


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Your SGM or Warrant or whoever walks in and says "Lads, we have to shoot up 5 million rounds of ammo through this gazillion year old machine gun. Who's with me?"
> 
> Tell me that you don't start looking for Candid Camera.



I'd be looking for the porn camera because I'd be so turned on. The greatest machine test of all time!? Holy Fuck!!!



SpitfireV said:


> What's he adjusting after each of those single shots? Elevation?



Yes, elevation, the wheel moves it up and down.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2013)

pardus said:


> I'd be looking for the porn camera because I'd be so turned on. The greatest machine test of all time!? Holy Fuck!!!


 
More like "Yeah Sarn't Major, I'll go draw those rounds along with a box of grid squares and batteries for the chem sticks."


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> More like "Yeah Sarn't Major, I'll go draw those rounds along with a box of grid squares and batteries for the chem sticks."



That's "Sar Major" you damn Colonial!


----------



## pardus (Aug 6, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> More like "Yeah Sarn't Major, I'll go draw those rounds along with a box of grid squares and batteries for the chem sticks."





pardus said:


> That's "Sar Major" you damn Colonial!



Actually this reminds me of a funny story, when we went to OZ for an FTX/boozefest, in OZ. The CSM's (Company Sergeant Major/First Sergeant) are addressed as Sir, in New Zealand we say "Sar Major". 

So our convos went something like this... "Yes, Sar Major!"

"What?"

"YES SAR MAJOR!!"

"What did you call me!?"

"Umm... Sar Major...." :-/

"WHY!?"

"Ummm because you're a Sar Major?"  :-/:-/

"You address me as Sir!"

"Umm... Why?"

"WHAT!?"

"I thought you were a Sar Major?" :-/:-/:-/

"I AM, and you address me as Sir!"

"Why?"

"Because thats my rank!"

"I thought you said you were a Sar Major?"

"Kiwi arseholes!"

"Catch you later Sar Major!" 

Lots of fun.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 6, 2013)

BTDT, only the Aussies could take the Queen's enlisted ranks and make them gay.


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 7, 2013)

Love that sound, I used to turn the gas down on my GPMG to get it firing nice and slow like that.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2013)

Not everyday that you can live the "Who's on First?" routine.


----------



## digrar (Aug 7, 2013)

They always told us that Sergeant Major is a job, not a rank, fucking Kiwis, upsetting the apple cart.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2013)

digrar said:


> *They always told us that Sergeant Major is a job, not a rank,* fucking Kiwis, upsetting the apple cart.


 
Same deal here and MWO and CWO were called Sir; unless they were in a SGM job.  And WO's could be SGM's.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't get us started on your ranks Hoser!  Fucking Master Corporal and shit, fucking master bate more like it!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Don't get us started on your ranks Hoser!  Fucking Master Corporal and shit, fucking master bate more like it!


 
Don't you worry, we've canceled all the masturbating and going back to the old system.  Pip pip bullshit.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 7, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Don't you worry, we've canceled all the masturbating and going back to the old system.  Pip pip bullshit.



I'm not to impressed about that. More money wasted by the government that could go towards shit the troops actually need, especially equipment the conventional guys need.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> I'm not to impressed about that. More money wasted by the government that could go towards shit the troops actually need, especially equipment the conventional guys need.


 
Agreed.  It sets us apart from the rest and I doubt there's many left that even remember the old system.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 7, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Agreed.  It sets us apart from the rest and I doubt there's many left that even remember the old system.



I like being part of the Commonwealth and all but I like being a bit different then the others.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh trust me, you guys are different alright 

But seriously they need to start issuing some decent bloody vests to you guys, I saw that issue abortion they give to the conventional guys.  What a waste of thread and fabric.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh big time. There is something in the works right now to replace it but only time will tell when it will be issued to everyone. I'm glad that I finally hung mine up for good.


----------



## digrar (Aug 8, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Don't you worry, we've canceled all the masturbating and going back to the old system.  Pip pip bullshit.



They're binning the Master Corporal rank?


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 8, 2013)

digrar said:


> They're binning the Master Corporal rank?



Ya. We're reverting back to the British rank structure and using "pips" or what ever the fuck they are.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2013)

It's Sar' Major.

Any attempts to use Sir or Sarn't Major can go fuck itself.


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2013)

ProPatria said:


> I like being part of the Commonwealth and all but I like being a bit different then the others.



Careful with that kind of talk, or you'll be all given back to the French!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 8, 2013)

digrar said:


> They're binning the Master Corporal rank?



Going back to the trade specific pte rank; ie Sig, Gunner, handjobber, etc. And Lance Cpl, Cpl, Sgt and a bunch others


----------



## digrar (Aug 9, 2013)

You too can enjoy the look of pain and suffering when you come across a Bombardier and call the cunt Corporal.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2013)

digrar said:


> You too can enjoy the look of pain and suffering when you come across a Bombardier and call the cunt Corporal.



One rank that never went away.  Those cunts are fucked up, had to make their own language.


----------



## pardus (Aug 9, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> One rank that never went away.  Those cunts are fucked up, had to make their own language.



Did you guys retain the coloured Corps belts?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> Did you guys retain the coloured Corps belts?


 
I think they left during unification but I wouldn't be surprised to see them come back.  The only real history that I can see in uniforms is the scarlet and crimson sashes worn by Infantry SnrNCO's.  And the scarlet tunic and bearskins for ceremonial dress.


----------



## digrar (Aug 10, 2013)

I last saw a stable belt worn in 1996. It was also the first time I'd seen one worn. I did manage to track one down on ebay the other year. They should never have been removed from the dress manual, stable belt, sleeves rolled up, black boots and berets. All things that look good, all gone. Wankers.


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2013)

I was very proud of my stable belt, beret and corps badge. That was what distinguished everyone apart. Why some commie loving fuck thought we should all look the same is beyond me, what happened to pride? 

I'm not sure when they ditched them in NZ, they were still in use in '96 when I got out.


----------



## digrar (Aug 11, 2013)

What's the go with the RNZIR one? Ours is scarlet and rifle green stripes.


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2013)

This is the Regular/full time RNZIR stable belt, red is blood, green is grass. Blood on grass...

The Territorial units in the RNZIR had different belts though, not 100% on those but I know for sure that some are/were from affiliated regiments in the UK.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 11, 2013)

Stable belts were still being worn when I left, shirts in, sleeves up in 2/1.  New uniform now and they purposely made the loops too small for the stable belt, fuckers.


----------

